# How are Strains Made?



## Lezbein (May 29, 2007)

I know some cultivatotrs have created new weed strains. Do anyone know how? Is it by way of grafting or sexing different MJ plants together? Any other methods any1 heard of? I had a few people tell me  it's not possible to graft different MJ together to make new MJ types. Is it true? Don't they do it all the time?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 29, 2007)

The magic pot fairy flys down and waves her wand a few times and.....................................SHAZAM a new strain !!!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 29, 2007)

A little reading goes a long way. Start by visiting the correct forum dedicated to breeding...It's called "Breeding". All the answers are in there.


----------



## Object505 (May 30, 2007)

You can't graph plants together to create a new strain of plant. Even if its a sucssesful graph then one side will be one plant and one side will be the other plant. They don't activly exchange genetics.  I would guess the best way would be to keep a male plant of the one you want to hybrid and then polinate in a colntroled enviroment only the buds you want to bear seed. 

I plan to create my own seeds in this way.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2007)

_*graph:* Mathematical structure used to model pairwise relations between objects from a certain collection._

_*graft:* To insert (a graft) in a branch or stem of another tree; to propagate by insertion in another stock; also, to insert a graft upon. To implant a portion of (living flesh or skin) in a lesion so as to form an organic union. To join (one thing) to another as if by grafting, so as to bring about a close union._ 

Peace :bong2:


----------

